# EOS-M video questions



## tomsop (Jul 30, 2013)

I just shot a minute and half of video and it is 490MB. I had a few questions. How do you load 1080P video to youtube? I download my video and photos to iphoto and from there I use imovie to export 1080P video to youtube. Where it would take my iphone 5 minutes to create 720P video this is taking up to an hour for my 1.5 minute clip. Is there a way to shrink this before I upload to youube? Should I be using the canon software that came with the camera? Is that a better workflow option?

Also, on a related note, what is the best AF setting to take advantage of video AF - I cannot remember the name of the setting but I am pretty sure it is the multi flex zone setting for AF. I am using one shot, not the servo mode.


----------

